# How Much Would YOU pay A Zip?



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 2, 2016)

So I've been trying to work with my guy and his prices. How much is this worth too you a ounce by looking at it visually ?

Maui Wowie


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks a little fluffy and leafy. Stems are a little too robust. There seems to be some decent crystallization and hairs tho. What do you think?


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Nov 2, 2016)

http://www.strainbrain.com/marijuana/hybrid/maui-waui

The average says 265. Not sure what range you were thinking.


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Nov 2, 2016)

Stems are a problem though


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm thinking 185-200. My guy wants 225. However I only pay that price for gold. 

It's up to us stoners to reform the prices in states that aren't legal.... Or grow our own .


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Nov 2, 2016)

I'd reluctantly pay 150 for that. 14-18 for the whole unit.


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 2, 2016)

That's the honesty I need to see and hear. I'm tired of the greed in the business


----------



## Growdict (Nov 2, 2016)

Totally depends on where you live. We pay 150-180 here but i hear nyc and other places can get up to 400 an oz


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2016)

Definitely not the best quality were are you from? It would go for $180-$200 around here


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2016)

Growdict said:


> Totally depends on where you live. We pay 150-180 here but i hear nyc and other places can get up to 400 an oz


Very true! Here in WA I could drive two miles and buy a zip of bud like that for $150-175 at a recreational dispensary (tax included). In Utah, that same zip would cost at least $300 if you could even find it. 
Growing your own is the way to go. Saves me a fortune, and I prefer my herb over mass produced corporate weed.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 2, 2016)

Roughly the number of times this thread has been posted


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 2, 2016)

I pay $30 a month in electric and still toss weed.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 2, 2016)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> It's up to us stoners to reform the prices in states that aren't legal.... Or grow our own .


I've been on both sides and if someone didn't want to pay my price I just sold it to someone else. I'm taking the risk of keeping bulk product and selling it to you. Not gonna drop my prices cause someone doesn't agree with them. That's just dumb.

Edit: probably just pay a bill for that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> I've been on both sides and if someone didn't want to pay my price I just sold it to someone else. I'm taking the risk of keeping bulk product and selling it to you. Not gonna drop my prices cause someone doesn't agree with them. That's just dumb.


Yep, supply & demand. 
Back when I bought weed, the only way I could get the price down was to negotiate a bigger deal. If they wanted $275 a zip, I'd offer $500 for two. Most of the time they would do the deal unless supply was short.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> So I've been trying to work with my guy and his prices. How much is this worth too you a ounce by looking at it visually ?
> 
> Maui Wowie
> View attachment 3820855


no more than 2 bills, ever....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

And I thought Vietnam and the surrounding areas were the only place that sold stems....wtf


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 2, 2016)

200 is a number I most often here
People haggle down 220-240 won't touch 280-300

Dank usually 10 a g
Some people do deals some straight 10

I've paid 10 a g in every city I've ever been. From Portland to l.a Phoenix Dallas Cincinnati etc
In the past ~10 yes


Sometimes people tax. Especially around universities but that's not the going rate.



There's not that many "kinds" it's 10 a g unless it's shit then it's Reggie. Which is 40-60is. If you have fire it's still most likely 10 you just move it faster



Ime



Your pic is typical 10 a g. Sure there's better. Its on the ugly side.
Youd have a lil more trouble moving it


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 2, 2016)

Growdict said:


> Totally depends on where you live. We pay 150-180 here but i hear nyc and other places can get up to 400 an oz


Agreed all depends where you are sadly there's still places where brick is being sold for outrageous prices .....all depends where you are and the obvious supply/demand situation ......you can't ask a guy from Cali to price an ounce for another guy in let's say rural NC for instance .....there's a huge difference there .....either way GL


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 2, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Agreed all depends where you are sadly there's still places where brick is being sold for outrageous prices .....all depends where you are and the obvious supply/demand situation ......you can't ask a guy from Cali to price an ounce for another guy in let's say rural NC for instance .....there's a huge difference there .....either way GL


Exactly. I was getting stuff at Cali prices and then being able to mark it up 200-400% cause I was in rural Texas. Although even there Cali outdoor went cheap.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 5, 2016)

No more than 200 CAD


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2016)

small tourist town, shwag is 40 a 1/4 if you can find it, anything at all good is 20 a G, 100 a 1/4, 250 a zip.....which is why i grow it...i'm old, i still remember getting a whole baggie stuffed so full it wouldn't close right for 20 bucks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> small tourist town, shwag is 40 a 1/4 if you can find it, anything at all good is 20 a G, 100 a 1/4, 250 a zip.....which is why i grow it...i'm old, i still remember getting a whole baggie stuffed so full it wouldn't close right for 20 bucks


I remember when a dime bag was 1/4 oz -- and it was decent herb. I think @RM3 said he remembers when dime bags were zips!


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 6, 2016)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> So I've been trying to work with my guy and his prices. How much is this worth too you a ounce by looking at it visually ?
> 
> Maui Wowie
> View attachment 3820855


that's 200-220 all day here.
I get 275-300 for outdoor to the UVM students.
Indoor grown right and not touched by an asshat with a kief box like this
 id like to get at least 325 a zip for but then again id never PUT top shelf flowers into a baggie. Just irks the fuck outa me. I have 5-6 folks i work with who would regularly pay 200-300 every 10-14 days for herbs but they have stopped until we can find better product. Ship all your outdoor bounce bud to florida man were good!


----------



## doniawon (Nov 6, 2016)

Here in co, I very highly doubt u could sell that. That would go for 50 $ an o. Or in the hash bin/trash can


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 6, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> I remember when a dime bag was 1/4 oz -- and it was decent herb. I think @RM3 said he remembers when dime bags were zips!



I could care less what rm3 thinks(no offense) 
They were called lids..........they were sold in the 60's and 70's and were called lids cause the bag was filled to the seam and the lid was flipped over the top....hence the term lids..........panama red,colombian gold, mexican variations were all decent but back then the jamaican bread coming up here was FAR superior and 20 bucks a lid.......truly the epitome of sunshine in a bag.........when was the last time you saw cannabis flowers that were gold? No really GOLD in color?


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Here in co, I very highly doubt u could sell that. That would go for 50 $ an o. Or in the hash bin/trash can


http://www.westword.com/news/denver-investigated-10-pot-grows-for-use-of-banned-pesticides-holds-plants-6654706


Who in their right mind goes to colorado for top shelf when they can produce their own ANYWHERE?
Oh i see we gotta be sheeple and follow the "movement" to denver? i fucken think not! If you believe that colorado is the be all end all of the cannabis scene, i must disagree....oh no sir! I must say your wrong.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> http://www.westword.com/news/denver-investigated-10-pot-grows-for-use-of-banned-pesticides-holds-plants-6654706
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind goes to colorado for top shelf when they can produce their own ANYWHERE?
> Oh i see we gotta be sheeple and follow the "movement" to denver? i fucken think not! If you believe that colorado is the be all end all of the cannabis scene, i must disagree....oh no sir! I must say your wrong.


What's up with the aggression? 
Mellow...


----------



## doniawon (Nov 6, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> http://www.westword.com/news/denver-investigated-10-pot-grows-for-use-of-banned-pesticides-holds-plants-6654706
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind goes to colorado for top shelf when they can produce their own ANYWHERE?
> Oh i see we gotta be sheeple and follow the "movement" to denver? i fucken think not! If you believe that colorado is the be all end all of the cannabis scene, i must disagree....oh no sir! I must say your wrong.


Lol wtf, sorry bud its the truth.
What do u want an apology cause colorado has a stronger pot market.
I get 110 $ for plat shelf that i grow. If my pot looked like the ops pic, I would b lucky to gI've it away.

Anyone can grow a plant yes.
Sheeple? Think ur in the wrong forum.
Check out the politics section


----------



## doniawon (Nov 6, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> I could care less what rm3 thinks(no offense)
> They were called lids..........they were sold in the 60's and 70's and were called lids cause the bag was filled to the seam and the lid was flipped over the top....hence the term lids..........panama red,colombian gold, mexican variations were all decent but back then the jamaican bread coming up here was FAR superior and 20 bucks a lid.......truly the epitome of sunshine in a bag.........when was the last time you saw cannabis flowers that were gold? No really GOLD in color?


I have jam lamsbread and mango biche varieties growing presently.
U want a lid, I got ludes too


----------



## doniawon (Nov 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Here in co, I very highly doubt u could sell that. That would go for 50 $ an o. Or in the hash bin/trash can


The flower u posted would get 5-7$ a g or 150 an ounce here.
U should b thankful ur state still has a pot market


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 6, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> small tourist town, shwag is 40 a 1/4 if you can find it, anything at all good is 20 a G, 100 a 1/4, 250 a zip.....which is why i grow it...i'm old, i still remember getting a whole baggie stuffed so full it wouldn't close right for 20 bucks


We're the fuck you live? $50-$60 oz Reg all day long. $10 will get you 6+gs a gram of Medical $10 a g, 1/4 60-79 a zip 200-220. I live in a university town in Texas tho. College kids love they're weed


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2016)

a small tourist town....they're all interchangeable, call it fortmyrtle pigeonburg beach


----------



## doniawon (Nov 6, 2016)

Rogerin A. Shrubber said:


> a small tourist town....they're all interchangeable, call it fortmyrtle pigeonburg beach


I got family in fort. Pigeonburg!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I got family in fort. Pigeonburg!


Cuzin!


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I have jam lamsbread and mango biche varieties growing presently.
> U want a lid, I got ludes too


U got Ludes.? Where in the world are they being produced?


----------



## doniawon (Nov 6, 2016)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> U got Ludes.? Where in the world are they being produced?


That was a joke. But I do have columbian and jamican running


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> That was a joke. But I do have columbian and jamican running


Crap. Thought I had a new best friend.


----------



## rshackleferd (Nov 6, 2016)

Goes for $60-$80, Texas


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

rshackleferd said:


> Goes for $60-$80, Texas


What part of Texas? In east Texas near Sabine I can get triple that for this. Not doubting you just wondering as a fellow Texan


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> What part of Texas? In east Texas near Sabine I can get triple that for this. Not doubting you just wondering as a fellow Texan


College station here (Aggistation)


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> College station here (Aggistation)


Dude hell yes! I went to sul Ross before I moved and my cousins went to consol.
Gig 'Em!! I'm so pissed about the game the other day. Part of the reason I'm still drunk now. You know where willow oaks is on E 29th?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I got family in fort. Pigeonburg!





wildfire97936 said:


> Dude hell yes! I went to sul Ross before I moved and my cousins went to consol.
> Gig 'Em!! I'm so pissed about the game the other day. Part of the reason I'm still drunk now. You know where willow oaks is on E 29th?


I went to console. I just moved from willow oaks 3 days ago .


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I went to console. I just moved from willow oaks 3 days ago .


I used to sell sooooo much bud out of willow oaks haha K9, over towards the office and pool. But that was like 8-9yrs ago.
If you don't mind me asking how old are you? I might actually know ya or your friends.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> I used to sell sooooo much bud out of willow oaks haha K9, over towards the office and pool. But that was like 8-9yrs ago.
> If you don't mind me asking how old are you? I might actually know ya or your friends.


I'm 29, Lawson might ring a bell. Maybe you know Charley or Nathan. I grew up in Wellborn How old are you?


----------



## JustBlowingSmoke (Nov 24, 2016)

Depends on smell and taste but around 200 maybe 180. Dispensarys in my area sell ounces for 400. It's fucking robbery


----------

